# suture of the medial and lateral retinaculum



## scooter1

I am hoping someone can help me.

Doctor repaired the patellar tendon ( 27380 ), but then he states the medial and lateral
retinaculum was torn,  and he repaired ( sutured ) the medial and the lateral retinaculum.
I don't think I can use 27425 because that is a release. I have searched for appropriate codes, but can't find. 
Any suggestions, or have any of you coded for the repair of medial and lateral retinaculum
before?   I really, really need help on this.
Thank you


----------



## jdemar

It is part of the extensor mechanism of the knee, 27385 for primary repair or 27386 for secondary reconstruction.  The extensor mechanism includes the quadriceps mucle group, quadriceps tendon, patella, patellar retinaculum, patellar ligament or adjacent soft tissues.     Refrncd frm Orthopaedic Coder Pink Sheet 1-3-2011.  (Margie Scalley Vaught)


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

yes, have same info


----------



## scooter1

Thank you so much.    I guess my only other question would be do I charge for each.
The medial and the lateral ?   Or are both included in the same procedure?


----------



## jdemar

I'm really not sure, is it one code because it's one retinaculum, or times two for medial and lateral.  I would think once, not sure.  Anyone else?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

I would once


----------



## seattlegrace

*Retinaculum repair*

Coding Clinic for HCPCS, 4th Quarter 2010, page 7 indicates that code 27380 would be appropriate for retinaculum repair.


----------

